# I've removed the glove box and now it will no longer close.



## Xistknight (Jan 2, 2021)

I took off the glove box and replaced the cabin air filter. I put the glove box back on and now it won't close. 
Pics:


http://imgur.com/a/LMnJhbH


I took off the elastic wire and the rubber hinges. I put them all back on. I removed them and replaced them for an hour. I don't know what I'm doing wrong but the door will no longer close. It just hangs open. 

Thanks for your help. 

2015 Cruze LS 1.8 Gas 
68k miles


----------



## LionIX (Oct 24, 2020)

Take it out again and make sure the bottom of the box gets lined up properly (I think there are tabs or something like that). Had same happen to me.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

There's 3 trim pieces that snap off. 5 bolts to remove glove box.


----------



## LionIX (Oct 24, 2020)

No bolts should be needed, see if you can move it around any when it’s all the way down (with the retainer cord removed).


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

You dont have the bottom of the door set into the "hinges" correctly. Have done it myself. Just remove the door and refit it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Make sure the filter is in there correctly.


----------

